# Burgundy loafers with black pants?



## nfg05 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes? No? Maybe?

Gray shirt if it matters, have a limited selection of clothes for work tomorrow with lots of stuff coming in the mail.

If no, what color pants can be paired with burgundy loafers? AE Walden is the loafer if relevant.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

AE Walden is nice. Burgundy loafers have a very special place in my wardrobe.  I wear them primarily with my navy suits (solid or pinstripe). I normally don't wear it with black but I have seen some people wear it quite successfully.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to think that burgundy was "rawther dandified" until I actually saw a good pair (AEs), and now I own two pair, with a possible third coming. 

They go surprisingly well with most clothes.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I like burgundy shoes, especially with navy, but with black pants I always go with black shoes. Well, except for my black jeans in which case I often wear white sneakers. But that isn't what you were asking, was it? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you do Navy pants? I think that Black pants and Burgundy is mostly a no-go pushed into the full NO column when you add even more monochrome with the additions of the gray shirt. You are basically "required" to wear a black belt with that shirt/pants combo so beyond the burgundy versus black issue you have the mismatched leather issue to fight.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Well . . .*

. . . as long as you paired it with a burgundy belt, it might look OK. Depends on how deep a burgundy it is. The deeper the better, IMO.

Burgundy looks quite well with pretty much all grays.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

After reading this forum, and buying a pair of Burgundy loafers, I love the way they look with black pants. (I realize that black pants are a sartorial sin on this forum, but I have them and what's done is done.)


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

No, no, no, never, never, never.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Burgundy loafers go well with virtually any color pants (e.g., light or dark tones in olive, gray, taupe, navy, tan) except black. That said, I am not quite as emphatic as smujd. While not the best look in my opinion, it would be acceptable if paired with a burgundy belt.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

smujd said:


> No, no, no, never, never, never.


What he said.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

smujd said:


> No, no, no, never, never, never.


I'd have to concur. I see too many office-workers daily wearing black trousers (usually dockers etc) with cordo/burgundy loafers. Not a good look.

I'd like to think that, somewhere, a very richly toned reddish hue on, say, a sleek John Lobb or something might work with black... but the commonality of what I first described makes me think "never gonna happen"


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I only wear black pants after 6PM and when I actually do, which is rare, it is most likely for a night club. The only exception is for funerals.

Almost anything not black with burgundy loafers I have worn.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

I never have, but what about if wearing a burgundy (actual colour) shirt, and burgundy (matching leather) belt?


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

The pants kill it, in my opinion. Black is just not versitle in the sense that almost anything could be better. It doesn't contrast as well with the burgundy as a grey or tan would, and it doesn't liven up as much as a charcoal would especially with black shoes on to show additional contrast.

If the choice was between black pants or no pants, I would wear the black pants. But, if I had a choice in color, black would be no where near the top.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

nfg05 said:


> ...what color pants can be paired with burgundy loafers?


Almost anything but black!!


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

See the color chart provided by our host at:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/ColorReality.htm

It clearly states that for trouser colors "gray, black, navy" you may choose a "black, brown or cordovan" color shoe. Is that article/advice not a good source?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

KennethB said:


> See the color chart provided by our host at:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/ColorReality.htm
> 
> It clearly states that for trouser colors "gray, black, navy" you may choose a "black, brown or cordovan" color shoe. Is that article/advice not a good source?


Good editing.

An obvious typo!!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, if you wear black pants and black shoes everyone will think you are Amish. Then you will have to ditch your car and use a horse drawn buggy.

The colors go together fine. Burgundy and black are not at odds with each other.

What is at odds is some sort of tradition.

I wear my burgundy (cordovan) monk straps with black jeans, black slacks, grey slacks, blue jeans--I think it looks fine.

My Waldens (penny loafers) will see similar use and they are also burgundy (with black burnishing).

I say: Look in the mirror. If it looks good, it is good.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Packard said:


> I say: Look in the mirror. If it looks good, it is good.


That's what Don Cherry says every morning when he leaves the house, I bet!! :crazy:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's what Don Cherry says every morning when he leaves the house, I bet!! :crazy:


My guess it that Don's family has taken the precaution to remove all the mirrors in the house...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Packard said:


> Well, if you wear black pants and black shoes everyone will think you are Amish.


And if you wear gray pants and a navy blazer everyone will think you are a security guard.

If you wear a notch lapel tuxedo everyone will think you are a waiter at a classy restaurant or in some cases a valet parking attendant at the same restaurant.

If you wear black shoes with khaki pants everyone will think you are a waiter at a less classy restaurant than the one with the waiter wearing the notch lapel tuxedo.

If you wear a dark shirt with a dark tie everyone will think you are a gangster.

Have I missed any? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Have I missed any? :icon_smile_big:


If you wear a Roman Collar people will think you are a priest.:icon_smile:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> And if you wear gray pants and a navy blazer everyone will think you are a security guard.
> 
> If you wear a notch lapel tuxedo everyone will think you are a waiter at a classy restaurant or in some cases a valet parking attendant at the same restaurant.
> 
> ...


Well, this was my attempt at humor. The pink shirt and paisley tie would probably be a tip off anyhow.

But I think my basic comment that the O.P. look in the mirror, and if it looks good wear it, was pretty sound advice. (I have no knowledge of his sense of taste however and this may in fact be calamitous advice.)


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it's a combination someone should run out and buy, but if you have it it's not off the charts, like gym shoes with a tux. On a fashion scale of 1 to 10, I'd make it at least a 6.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

While burgundy doesn't go well with black, I think my issue is more with black pants in general. I don't own a pair, and if I did I wouldn't wear them to the office.

If it's all you have, then your forced to wear the outfit, but if you have other choices they'd probably be better. I think I would rather wear black pants with black shoes, than black pants with burgundy shoes. For some reason the burgundy just seems to make the pants too somber looking.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Packard said:


> Well, this was my attempt at humor.


But it was such a good set-up for my attempt at humor. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*What about . . .*



joenobody0 said:


> I think I would rather wear black pants with black shoes, than black pants with burgundy shoes.


. . . burgundy pants with black shoes:icon_smile_big:


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . burgundy pants with black shoes:icon_smile_big:


Dear sir, I've found that look to work only while wearing a black overcoat, utlra slim shirt, and my trusty ascot. Feel free to try it yourself!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Just an afterthought:*

No one should go into a school where he is not known - and maybe even if he is - wearing a black raincoat. Seriously.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

joenobody0 said:


> While burgundy doesn't go well with black, I think my issue is more with black pants in general. I don't own a pair, and if I did I wouldn't wear them to the office...


I always buy slacks that match most closely the color of my dog's fur. When I had a Doberman Pincher and when I had a German Shepherd Dog I wore black pants.

I now have a brown dog and two grey cats so I now buy a lot of lint rollers...


----------

